# Does more money = more fish????



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Fishing was slow on Sat afternoon, which led a couple of us into a deeper conversation than usual and I wanted to see what this board of pretty bright and dedicated fisherman had to say about it. The basic argument was all things being equal.... if one guy had more money to spend on fishing "stuff" than the other, he would consistently catch more fish. The banter went to incremental amounts - if a guy had $500 more what would he do with it to catch more fish, how about $5,000 and how about $10K and up? My view is that the guy I was fishing with tends to overcomplicate matters and access to money actually means he catches fewer fish. But I'd like to here from you guys what you would do if you had $500, $5,000 or $10K in order to catch more fish? I'd like to see some creativity!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

If you have the knowledge and experience, you can catch fish out of a canoe with a Zebco.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with above...knowledge is the most important. Remember when fishermen caught lots of fish with H & H spinner baits, plain spoons, and purple worms!


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

I think funds can be a leg up:

On the $500 side a guy can buy a wide selection of lures and have lure specific rods available without having to retie which can pay off when you run into a surfacing school - it could also be gas money to spend more time learning the lake.

On the $5000 you have high end electronics or trolling motors or even access to a number of guided trips with experts like Shadslinger or LLA

On the high end a guy could get creative and travel to other lakes to pick up techniques from guides or heck even fly in a lowrance expert to give you a couple of days individual training

BTW - I don't see many guys fishing with zebcos or purple worms on this site .


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

There are a lot of factors that go in to this questions. As others have said, the most knowledgeable fishermen will catch fish with the minimal equipment. Money can substitute for knowledge up to a point if you use the technology correctly but you will hit a point of diminishing returns. Money could be spent on a boat to handle the typical conditions that will allow you to fish when you couldn't before, good electronics to help locate fish or structure, etc.

Here is a great example that I experienced that isn't related to fishing but has to do with nicer equipment.

I do a lot of wood working, cabinet building, trim work, etc. I buy really good tools that are accurate and easy to use. These tools allow me to do things that are somewhat above my skill level. I hired a master carpenter to build my stairs in my home and he showed up with cheap, worn out tools but did an incredible job because he was so skilled and talented. I could have come close to his work with my tools but not with his.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have been tearing them up this year on white or red with white TOUT TAILS that were at least 15 years old when i remember playing with them in my dads tackle box in about 1980. found that old tackle box opened it up and have been using up the tackle in there. Still catch them just fine. I havent bought tackle in a long time. Mostly use the giveaways from tournaments and grab bags etc.... Catch plenty on that old tackle. Those tout tails must be almost 50 years old.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

There is no doubt that electronics help. I love my Lowrance. And I do have quite a bit of money tied up in fishing equipment, i.e. lures, rod and reels, etc. Too much! 

My point was, if you don't know where to go, and don't know what bait is best for what fish in certain conditions, a million dollars in equipment isn't gonna caught you a fish. The basics.

I just started fishing LL last year, dozens of trips, and at first, I couldn't catch a cold. On the other hand, I've been fishing RC since the early 90's. Put me on it, and I can load up the boat. 

And for the record, I always fish for crappie with my Zebco 33.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

More money=More bills 

Plain and simple.


----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

Well guys this is definitely a complicated question with I think even more complicated answer I would imagine we all started out at the bottom $. As did I growing up in the hill country of Fredericksburg fishing out of ponds creeks and rivers. With that being said I assume we are talking about fishing larger Lakes such as Livingston. After reading your post I put the question to myself if you stepped in my boat and started taking things away when would I stop you After you would have emptied all of the boxes and heavy tackle bags and expensive rods and reels out of my boat I probably still wouldn't say much. The truth is I really don't know what all is in those big heavy bags I don't use most of it but when you reached for my graph or my Ipilot I might start to sweat ,,! You see we are not in a creek ,pond or small body of water were fishing is primarily seasonal and patterned or just they are here !!!!or no they are not !!!! Some of these new electronics are great and speaking from experience even better if you know how to use them. I purchased a rather expensive graph 2k+ $. I mean let's not kid ourselves some of Our favorite fishing spots would be almost impossible to find again without a GPS Of course one does not need to spend lots of money for GPS. But down scan side imaging wow what can I say!!! Two years ago I watched a striper eat a half ounce bait at 55 foot deep. Now we can see a school of white bass 60 feet off the side of our boats ! I am certainly not advocating anybody spend lots of money but I feel like my clients deserve the best that I can provide. Sure we all caught fish before these things came along . as for me I find I am more consistent . A lifetime of good old-fashion knowledge is hard to beat but we still can learn some new tricks . Or maybe I am just trying to make myself feel better ????


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Whether tearing down the lake with a $70K rig or paddling out on a pond, nothing beats trying to think like a fish


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with Jeff that electronics help if you can interpret it. I've fished Livingston since its inception and caught tons of fish. I learn something every time I go which makes me a better fisherman not necessarily a better catcher! The main thing about fishing is to relax and have fun!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I commercial fished Lake Livingston years ago for blue cat out of a 14ft Alumacraft with a 15hp Johnson. My depth finder was a 12 inch crescent wrench with a long piece of nylon with a knot tied every foot. I''d count the knots going thru my hand to get the depth of my sets. I'll never catch as many fish as I did in the mid 70's out of that rig. That being said I'd sweat bullets if I didn't have my electronics these days. There is no substitute for time on the water.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

At the fish market,the answer is yes. Age will teach you fishing is not always about catching or money.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

pYr8 said:


> Whether tearing down the lake with a $70K rig or paddling out on a pond, nothing beats trying to think like a fish


Absolutely.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Absolutely I would catch more fish if I had lots more money because I would just hire guides to put me on the fish, show me how to catch them and share their tons of know how with me every time I wanted to go.
I know this is really meant to be about equipment, but money spent on knowledge is more valuable than most equipment that we tend to get talked into buying.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Nothing is more valuable than time on the water!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a decent boat, the largest Hummingbird SI and a Ipilot trolling motor. If you add up the money that any small group of us have in our boats and equipment, it will add up to more money than I have in my home! Then on some days I go out and cant catch as much fish that you can get at the local cafe for $10 already cooked, figure that one out. We have put a man on the moon but some days I cant put a fish in the boat. Does that prove that some 10 inch fish might be smarter than me? Hmm.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

A GPS helps. A faster boat might get you there quicker but don't think that's a big deal. I've spent a ton of money on different lures and still stick with a few basics. 

Main places I see the extra money helping is on a rod with a little more feel to it and a reel that will let you get a cast out further.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Many years ago and friend and I owned a 27' Sea Ray with twin 160 hp Mercruisers.
We spent a ton on dry storage at Freeport, on insurance and trip expenses just to make five or six Kingfish trips a year. Two year of poering money into a hole in the water we sold it. Took the money and hired a semi retired fellow with a nice 38' Chriscraft to take us out nearly every week for two seasons.
Caught hundreds of fish during that time. 
Besides the great fishing it was worth the money just to be able to step out of the boat then put the fish in the truck and go home.
There is an old saying in the oil field. "If it flies, floats or fornicates......... RENT IT.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Guarantee If I had more money I would catch more fish.

More money= less work= more fishing time

Now I work all the time and have little money

I always catch more fish when I actually go fishing


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I have caught many fish with a cane pole, homemade cork from a wine bottle, and a white perch hook and a 1/4" nut tied on for weight.

That being said, you improve your odds and range of operations with a boat, motor, electronics and decent (not primo!) rods and reels.

But then you reach the point of diminishing returns and all the rest is for ego and show. EXCEPT for offshore....bigger is better.

I once launched at Ernies' at Freeport, after a new paint job on my 14' alum, new seats, clean '83 15 hp Evenrude, rods rigged with old Shimano Bantam Mag reels and everyone was oooohing and ahhhing over my clean simple rigging, while guys with 30,000 rigs were all around. 

And I would bet we caught more fish than most of the others!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Sancho Gringo (Sep 28, 2014)

diveback said:


> Guarantee If I had more money I would catch more fish.
> 
> More money= less work= more fishing time
> 
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

diveback said:


> Guarantee If I had more money I would catch more fish.
> 
> More money= less work= more fishing time
> 
> ...


So true...


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

One of the reasons I eventually became a guide on Fayette is that I could find fish when many others couldn't. This had little to do with money. At the end, I did have to have the money to have the proper equipment to take clients fishing, but when learning the lake, I fished out of a bass buddy boat with a trolling motor and caught more fish than 90% of the guys with $50k bass boats.

I will say that you have to be able to reach the fish...so fishing the bank or fishing a big lake with a canoe or kayak can have limitations...however you can get a canoe or kayak places you can't take a bass boat.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Money = more fish*

I dont think there is any doubt at all about the question as it relates to bass fishing. If a person has the money to go every day, with the best equipment, the best fishing platform access to guides, and information then they will catch more fish. They dont worry about he gas bill, the boat repairs or payments, the insurance, etc.. Think about it, why do Van Dam and other Pro's win most of the tournaments? They have access to (money) the best equipment, boats, troll motors, information, pre-fishing, etc.. I haven't seen any person with a cane pole win any bassmasters tnys. Same idea with guides, they go every day, they may not have the very best stuff money can buy, but I bet most guides are not using Zebso 33's! Not because 33's are a bad reel but it is NOT the best reel for bass fishing. Actually in almost any fish species, the people with the best stuff and experience (experience takes money to foot the bills) win the most.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have to say I did a good job with an old Wal-Mart Cuda with a 5" screen and a hand held GPS, until I took out Momma's Worry with his brother and son and we talked about an upgrade to modern electronics. 
He and his brother deal in boat repair and upgrades, etc...

I bought a Lowrance HDS 10 GEN 2 with down/side scan, and man oh man, now anything less and I feel like I stabbing at the bottom with a long stick, lol!
The ability to scan an area I know, look around the structure in different crevices, etc...and know if the fish are there you can find them is nothing short of awesome.

Any of the modern brands of sonar/down/structure/scan, will make you a much better fisherman with some practice and time on the water.
I look for fish and make sure I am over them, or can cast to them, before I stop the boat and start fishing.
When used to I would have to, "Give it a try" if I spotted fish on the screen at certain structure points that looked like target species.
Where as now, I just look on the screen, and cruise with my i pilot and look at my 10" screen.
Those tools are not cheap, so the answer for me to a point, is yes.
All that said and done, I have to look for fish in a place where I think ( like a fish) that the fish will be. The lake is a big place.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I can say I have a simple GPS Sonar and I have a caught a few fish as some on here know. But I have fished this lake for 35 years. I started with a 16' Johnboat without a graph and learned the hard way. Anchor with 15' of line out till I hit the 190 roadbed and then it was on like donkey kong! I do want a side scan but I'm just not that mad at them anymore. Its more about just having a good time and getting my family out there. Money cannot by you happiness.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well said FA.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The best thing that money can do is put you in places where you can catch the fish of a lifetime on any given cast. 

Getting there won't matter, however, if you don't have the knowledge and skills to take advantage of the location and situations presented. 

And you won't get there unless you are willing to spend a little money and a lot of time.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

With a low budget you have to make more compromises.

How you navigate those compromises can be a deciding factor on catching fish.


----------



## tcwatson16 (Sep 20, 2014)

In my experience, whenever I use really cheap stuff, I start to get lucky as hell


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I have read all of the contributions on this post. I like all of them and some more than others. 

Back before we had any type of sonar for fishing, we caught fish. Then with the advent of sonar, we caught more fish. 

When I started commercial fishing this lake back in 1986, all I had was a flasher. I had to learn to read it before it was of any real use and I did. Then the LCR's came out. Same thing....after learning them, my fishing improved. Now we have the ultimate sonars and GPS's. One still has to learn to use them. 

All of this takes money. So...YES, you need more money to fish these days if you expect to do what Shad Slinger, Palmetta Guide and I do. I mentioned those names as we are the oldest guides still guiding Lake Livingston time wise. That statement is correct as far as I know. If there is someone else, I apologize for missing you. 

On the other hand, sometimes when I just go fishing...I never turn the electronics on and still limit on whites. It's a little harder but you can do it. 

Anyway, as long as one spends time out there, he/she will eventually catch fish.


----------

